# Training Costs



## barrie (Mar 9, 2009)

What is the average cost for 30 days of training in your area? Does any one know any good trainers in northeast Ohio?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

What discipline?? How fare are you willing to travel??


----------



## barrie (Mar 9, 2009)

Western and brush up on trail? I haven't really thought about how far I'd travel yet.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I pay $475 training and $385 board for my mare. My trainer is one of Canada's Top Ten Reining Trainers.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

The going rate around my area is $600 on average and higher, I live right in the middle(so to speak ) of PA . Just general training , trail training , despooking etc.. I think it is higher if you want a specific discipline say with a Dressage trainer. It includes board/training .....I actually just inquired about training this coming spring for one of my geldings. This trainer won 2008 Mustang Challenge and she charges $750/month. She only lives maybe 15 minutes from me so I am seriously considering her. She is booked up for months at a time however.
I think that it is important that if you use a trainer talk to them about taking lessons on your horse from them .


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

$400-500 per month around here including board. That's what I charge and I'm pretty competitive.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For training like that, around here would cost you anywhere from $650 to $1000 per month and depending on where you go, that may or may not include feed and board. Of course, specialized training for cutting, roping, reining, WP, jumping, etc. would cost more.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Heck around here if you want a reining trainer you can get Shawn Flarida for $1000 a month.

You can find a good trainer in Ohio from $500-$700 some are less but they typically are not going to be very good. Training in one of those things that if you do your research you get what you pay for.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A good trainer around here gets $600-$750 for 30 days.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> $400-500 per month around here including board. That's what I charge and I'm pretty competitive.


I can't belive it's that cheap! Unbelievable! 



nrhareiner said:


> Heck around here if you want a reining trainer you can get Shawn Flarida for $1000 a month.
> 
> You can find a good trainer in Ohio from $500-$700 some are less but they typically are not going to be very good. Training in one of those things that if you do your research you get what you pay for.


I must be living in the wrong area...lucky you.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I think some of the cost is location and cost of keeping a horse. I can keep a horse on my property for about $350/year.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

i think training is $1100 m/o i guess including board for a guy i was looking into who does h/j. there is a western guy my friend took her tb for breaking. i think he was 600-700 m/o. im going to start looking around for a trainer in a year or so for my guy. some places board is 600 on top of training. so it depends on the board rate and the trainer rate, and how many rides per week, were i am from (bucks county pa)


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Powell, wy which is 4 1/2 hours away you can get training for $400-$500 with board. In Gillette, where I am, it is $600+ with board. Thats mostly starting colts.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

I charge 300 per 30 days and thats everything whether someone wants it for the trail or rail, but thats also on gaited and preferably only Mtn Horses....however several show trainers charge 700 per 30 and usually keep them 60-90 days...

Nate


----------



## ZiggyKlepto (Aug 23, 2009)

I live in Colorado and pay $600 a month. That's really cheap for the area.


----------

